# Agitation?



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie came out this morning as has become her habit, and was very friendly, playing with the bead curtain and then sitting on the couch with me for about an hour, sticking her beak into everything. She explored the newspaper and pooped on it and tried to play with the remote, but I moved it so she wouldn't destroy it.  Then we had to leave for a while, so I put her back into her cage and when we came home, she got very agitated. I opened her door so she could come back out, but instead she's flapping her wings and hopping from perch to shelf to perch and even climbing the bars like the parrots do. I didn't think doves could do that. Hubby jokingly suggested that she's feeling pressure to talk and whistle and be a parrot.  She's settled down a bit now.  I'm going to the farm supply store today to see about a bigger cage. I didn't want to foist too many changes on her at once, but she's been with us two weeks now and is somewhat settled in, so it's time. I got her a brick today from a friend's house to use for a roost if she wants, though she prefers perches.


----------

